# Nice season review article



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://mavericks.realgm.com/articles/44/20060626/a_season_in_review/



> The Mavericks went through it all this past season – suspensions, a starter retiring, triumph, negativity, the list goes on and on. Replace the whole “basketball” and you have the window for a classic soap-opera on daytime television. In the end, the Mavericks failed to achieve their goal of winning a championship and after all the trials and tribulations, the season can be looked upon as a failure.
> 
> As many fans remember, last offseason was surprisingly quiet in Dallas headquarters – much different from the usual blowing up every year and trying to find the right mix of star players. Guard Michael Finley, a beloved member of the dismantled “big three” was waived under the one-time Amnesty Rule (he went on to join the Spurs and proved to be a lethal weapon during the playoffs). The Mavericks also brought in veteran Doug Christie in the hopes he could help the team with tenacious defense. Not to be missed is possibly the biggest surprise for Dallas this year – DeSagana Diop. Acquired for a small amount after Cleveland lost hope, Diop came into training camp trim and ready to dominate.


I'll put aside my personal distaste for the author to say it's a nice read.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

During the season with all the injuries and such, without them do you think we could have gotten more than 60 wins?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Definitely...I guarantee that three game losing streak would never have happened if everyone was healthy...

Who was our retiring starter? Either I'm having a brain lapse or that article's wrong, as many things on Real GM tend to be.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Retiring starter they are talking about is Doug Christie. Which I must add didnt affect us at all.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Christie was expected ti be very helpful, and he did start all 7 games.

I like the article, not written very well - but nevertheless he covered the season well.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol that's why I didn't think of it, because that retiring starter happened to be a douche.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I actually liked Doug Christie, he played good D and could shoot.

Damn his wife


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

He was great before, but those 7 games were nausiating...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We should hang a Christie jersey in the rafters.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Your joking... right?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Your joking... right?


What?!? He was the face of this franchise for 7 days. He got this ball rolling in the right direction that landed us in the NBA Finals. Without him we would have been nothing. 





Yeah. I'm laying it on pretty thick.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Actually, if it wasnt for him we would have never signed Adrian Griffin

THANKS DOUG!


----------

